# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Science has spoken: penis size matters, relatively

## clandestine

Aesthetics; continued!

http://www.edmontonjournal.com/life/...443/story.html

_"When you directly ask someone about a sensitive topic, you're likely to get some bias in responses," he said. "Penis size isn't supposed to matter."_

Replace 'penis size' with 'hair'.


_"Perhaps unsurprisingly, they preferred men who were tall, long and V-shaped. Overall, body shape accounted for about 80 per cent of the variation in attractiveness scores, penis size about six per cent and height about five per cent."_

Interestingly, when considering penis size, height and body shape in relation to perceived attractiveness, it is body shape that matters the most!


_"Attractiveness increases rapidly until you reach around average for each of the three traits," said Mautz. "Then, although the attractiveness continues to increase, it doesn't increase as much."_

_"If that doesn't seem fair, Mautz hastens to point out his study only considered three male traits. Characteristics such as musculature  not to mention a pleasant smile or great hair  were not considered."_

The science of aesthetics and attraction, I supppose. I wonder where hair fits into all this. Probably with significant measure, I'm sure.

----------


## clandestine

:Big Grin: 

10charizardblox

----------


## LittleRob

Try being 31, 5'3, thinning on the crown and a receding hairline coupled with a small penis. I am surprised I function.

----------


## baldozer

> Aesthetics; continued!
> 
> http://www.edmontonjournal.com/life/...443/story.html
> 
> _"When you directly ask someone about a sensitive topic, you're likely to get some bias in responses," he said. "Penis size isn't supposed to matter."_
> 
> Replace 'penis size' with 'hair'.
> 
> 
> ...


 Hair is so overated. I am a NW7 and women still find me attractive

----------


## clandestine

> Hair is so overated. I am a NW7 and women still find me attractive


 Mate, I always see you saying this, but it's likely because you have a good facial and bone (head) structure. Really, not everyone does.

----------


## Shan

**** size definitely matters. Any women who tells you differently is a liar.
I've dated some hot girls in my time and am ashamed to say i treated them like shit, they only stayed with me because of my size.

----------


## BigThinker

Don't need science to know penis size mattes.  Any dude with even a decent rod who has used it knows how important it is.

----------


## Proper

> Seriously, guys like you should stop telling others to reproduce or not. It's a free world. If you think baldness is bad, don't reproduce.


 You forget that this forum (which seems to me), are full of hormonal raging kids who have never been remotely anywhere near outside the scope of the basic spectrum. I am one myself. LET US BE!

----------


## TheLaughingCow

10char
10char

----------


## BigThinker

> Penis size actually doesn't matter.


 I'll respond to that by quoting you: "As long as you're average size you'll be fine."  I fully agree with this and, although it's anecdotal, have heard women say just that.

I wish there was a less douchey way for me to say this, but: I've got compliments on my d*** size from women, and can say with absolute certainty being slightly above average is better than being average, and it's quite a boost to one's confidence.

I'm also certain there is no way to convince you otherwise.




> Besides, in ancient Rome and Greece a large penis was considered hideous


 Least relevant point ever.  Being fat in those times was desirable, since it was a sign of being wealthy.  Times change -- please change with them.

In certain cultures, large penises were stigmatized because they were associated with demonic figures, whom were often characterized as having massive d****. 

If you're going to try and exemplify a culture, let's keep it in the last century, yeah?




> Say what you want, but having a big penis is not preferable. Purely from a sexual POV you will be limited because of it.


 Wrong.

It will only limit you if you have an absolute monster.  Being slightly above average is favorable. 

End of discussion.  And, frankly, I'm really puzzled why a guy who has admittedly never touched a woman would think his opinion on such a matter holds any validity.




> Stop watching so much porn.


 Lol.  I very seldom watch porn, but I absolutely agree that a lot of men become delusional about "normal" penis size due to it, among other things such as: acceptable things to do during intercourse and what a woman should look like.

----------


## drybone

> Try being 31, 5'3, thinning on the crown and a receding hairline coupled with a small penis. I am surprised I function.


 This is concerning. I do admit being 5ft 3 for a guy starts to become a noticeable problem but its not the end of the world. 

Receding hairline is normal. 

This is where a lot of men get hung up is on penis size. Yes it matters. But like others have stated, it only matters to a certain point. Like if 6 inches is our starting point, then 7 is much better but once we start to get to 8 or 9 , it actually becomes a problem . 

So if your dick is at least 5 inches long, then the only women who will throw you under a bus are what is called 'size queens' . And it wouldnt matter if you had 6 inches either. They want the 8 or 9 inches. 

I have a normal, good size dong, and size queens wanted nothing to do with me either. And good riddance. Do you go around ignoring women unless they have a size 38 DD breasts ?

----------


## Shan

**** size definitely matters.  I have a big penis but the only downside of this is that when it comes to anal, girls just wont do it.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

Shan, I think the point is more that penis size only matters if you're really, really small.  Otherwise, it's personal preference, like musculature, weight, or hair type.

----------


## Kayman

No wonder Shan is a massive hit with the ladies, a big penis and a body like Tyler Durden, is it any wonder he cant stop cheating on his missus.
Back to the topic at hand if you're average you're fine, if you're bigger than average you're lucky and your girlfriend will probably appreciate it. If you're small all you can do is make sure you're decent at foreplay. But I read somewhere that it isn't a case of one size fits all, just like guys a girls bits are all different sizes and some women are more comfortable with Mr average and some prefer Mr big. If your girlfriend makes noises when you're doing yo thang then I probably wouldn't dwell over size issues too much.
I laughed at the term "size queen" by the way.

----------


## drybone

> No wonder Shan is a massive hit with the ladies, a big penis and a body like Tyler Durden, is it any wonder he cant stop cheating on his missus.
> Back to the topic at hand if you're average you're fine, if you're bigger than average you're lucky and your girlfriend will probably appreciate it. If you're small all you can do is make sure you're decent at foreplay. But I read somewhere that it isn't a case of one size fits all, just like guys a girls bits are all different sizes and some women are more comfortable with Mr average and some prefer Mr big. If your girlfriend makes noises when you're doing yo thang then I probably wouldn't dwell over size issues too much.
> I laughed at the term *"size queen"* by the way.


 I have been carrying that term around with me since college. Its true. Its these chicks who need Dirk Diggler or forget it. 

But lets be realistic here. Do we ignore women with less than 38 D cup breasts? 

Of course not. That is ridiculous. What a dumb way to pick a woman. So, the reverse is true. Unless you are  small, most women will work with what you have. 

So this is the part where 'size doesnt matter' . To most women, -as long as you are normal size- it doesnt matter. 

Where it does matter is where everything else is equal  one man with 6 inches and one with 7 1/2 . The woman will always pick the 7 1/2 

Such is life. I prefer a womans ass over her breasts. Some guys like legs. But I think we can all agree its her eyes and smile that are the most important.

----------


## Shan

you cannot compare breasts to a penis.
Small breasts can look attractive on a good frame
A small **** will never look good
The **** is all about penetratrating a vagina so a girl can enjoy, if its small she aint gonna enjoy and may even laugh

----------

